# Toro Garden Tractor



## scooter281 (May 12, 2011)

I have a Toro Garden tractor, and when I push the gas pedal there is a knocking sound and can actually feel it in the pedal. It does this just riding around and when you engage the blades. Just sitting idling it does not do it. I bought it used and did not have this issue at first and recently just started knocking. Oil is good, so I know it's probably not a issue with the motor since is does not knock while idling. Any answers, I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Could be a number of factors - it sounds mostly like when the motor is under a load . Ive had a few instances where the motor knocked- one turned out to be 3 of the 4 motor bolts were missing, another was simply the split design motor pulley was loose.

Its possible something in the motor is comming loose as well, the PO couldve dumped something in there to quiet it down.

Best bet is to investigate things further , try all pulleys, brackets, check the motor for crank movement.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G.day Mr scooter .
What model and engine are we talking about let me know and I will be able to help.
Regards hutch.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

As dangeroustoys said, it almost sounds like it could be loose engine mount bolts. They tend to knock when you accelerate the engine or load it suddenly (engaging the blades). I have a tractor at work right now that has this issue.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a roper tractor i bot off a freind many years ago- he said " its gonna blow up any day" - so i bot it and 2 other tractors off him - i looked it over, and noticed the motor moved aside when i put my hand on it - one bolt held it on the tractor.

Bolted it down and ran smooth as silk - actually sold the motor back to him for $20 later on.


----------

